# shroomin



## shdolphin75 (Apr 5, 2013)

Found about 12 total, 3yellow and the rest where greys all in the last week, all very fresh and early! Few days of sun and heat and its on! West central In. :lol:


----------



## shdolphin75 (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry West Central In.


----------

